# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Трус

## Tirion

Здравствуйте, позвольте представиться, я - трус. Мне 25 лет и я не могу наладить свою личную жизнь никак. Полгода назад разозлился и снял проститутку и понеслось, перетрахал 28 штук. Недавно решил подвязать с этим делом, но вопрос с личной жизнью никак не могу решить. Иду по городу и думаю на какой ёлке повеситься, такие мысли уже давно. Просто боюсь подойти к девушке и сказать ей хоть что-нибудь. Могу спросить где находится что-нибудь, но познакомиться никак. И вроде бы не совсем урод и деньги есть и местожительство (живу один), и мозгов даже маленько больше среднего (так говорят), но с этим делом проблемы. Может поможете?

----------


## Кирилллл

звучит как объявление размещённое в газете в колонке познакомлюсь с такой вот такой то, а я такой вот такой то.
28 штук :Wink:  проститутки тоже люди и женщины вообщем то тоже, да и вообще разница между проституткой и девушкой только в том что разные профессии и кому то больше, а кому то меньше повезло.

----------


## Pechalka

> Иду по городу и думаю на какой ёлке повеситься,


 Реально прочитала вот так - " Иду по городу и думаю на какой тёлке повеситься," :Big Grin:

----------


## Кирилллл

> Реально прочитала вот так - " Иду по городу и думаю на какой тёлке повеситься,"


 сколько постов читаю во всех мужиках ты видишь только озабоченных, противных, успокойся, нет никому до тебя дела никому,  вообще.

----------


## Pechalka

> нет никому до тебя дела никому, вообще.


 аж слёзы градом(

----------


## Aare

Это ж сколько денег надо слить, чтобы 28 проституток перетрахать. А если еще некоторых из них не по одному раз. Тыщ сто же минимум. Какой на мой взгляд нецелесообразное расходование средств.

----------


## 4ybaka

И не говори))Есть наиболее безопасные и бесплатные способы))Форум кстати провайдер блочит постоянно

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Твою жеж мать, 28 половых партнёров и 100 штук денег!

По теме - У меня по всем фронтам всё в 5 с лишним раз меньше, а проститутки - вообще ни одной. Как по мне, как раз таки на проститутку нужно смелости больше, а девушка - это не только секс, но и в первую очередь друг. У меня, конечно, искалеченное чувство любви, но с самой сутью этого высказывания люди со мной зачастую соглашаются.

----------


## pipetkin32

Первый совет - выпиливайся(но только чтоб наверняка),не пожалеешь
Если это не твой вариант - тогда стандартный набор:следи за собой,стильно одевайся,зарегайся на всяких помоечных сайтах знакомств и прочих втентаклях,ищи побольше неформального общения на работе (во время обеда,на перекурах).Запишись в секции/кружки где немало девушек,но ты не будешь там единственным мужиком:тренажерка,танцы,каток,ищи места где тусуется много девченок,студенток и т п
  Да наконец пробуй с транспорте обмениваться взглядами с девушками,задерживать взгляд или смотреть украдкой и тут же отводить,подмигивай наконец
 Подмигивание даже у такого урода как я сработало,я всего 5 раз в жизни пробовал,теперь много лет спустя боюсь на них и посмотреть,делаю отмороженное лицо и смотрю вдаль

----------


## Игорёк

Еще один хороший способ - устроиться на работу в женский коллектив. Конечно нужно какое-то образование иметь, чтоб хоть какой-то статус был (вариант с дворником думаю не проканает). Можно какие-то курсы окончить. Будет и кэш на ухаживания за одно. По достижению цели свалить, или сменить место если там не найдешь жертву. 


что касается проституток - нормальный вариант, если ты не брезглив.. По деньгам примерно тоже самое выходит. 100/28 это почти 4 рубля. У нас в гаражах на работе ходят проститутки и за 500р. Это мегаполис. думаю в провинции еще дешевле найти можно, цены упали, кризис.. Бесплатного секса для мужчины все равно не бывает. Так что тут вопрос больше не денег, а моральных ценностей, ну и брезгливости, повторюсь..

----------


## Flamy

> Полагаю это вы по себе судите. Но не надо обобщать.


  вы так далеки от реальности

----------


## Flamy

> Это я сказал или миллионы жен считают мужей абсолютно чужими,но держат видимость семьи чтобы : не травмировать детей/жить в достатке
>   Другие вообще побои терпят,или пьянство,или знают 100 % что мужья налево ходят
>  У некоторых все отлично,кроме секса.И они не готовы жертвовать всеми благами ради "этого"
>   Что,неправ?


   такое тоже бывает

----------


## Aare

> Это наверное вам только такие попадали))
> 
> Да нет, навряд ли была симуляция, тысячу раз они подчёркивали то, что для них нет на свете ничего нежнее прикосновений языка.
> 
> Предварительны ласки ещё важны и потому, что они помогают женщине подготовиться непосредственно к самому акту, от них у неё начинают выделяться секретные железы, являющиеся смазкой. 
> Кстати, ласки сосков способствуют ускорению у женщин наступление оргазма и усиливают его в два, три раза.


 Рэвш, ну правда, не читай все это. А то потом таки найдешь себе девку, и будешь с ней по учебнику трахаться. И еще попутно рассказывать ей, как она вот от этого или там от этого должна обалденно кончить

----------


## pipetkin32

> Рэвш, ну правда, не читай все это. А то потом таки найдешь себе девку, и будешь с ней по учебнику трахаться. И еще попутно рассказывать ей, как она вот от этого или там от этого должна обалденно кончить


  Т е лучше если б он вообще ничего не читал на эту тему?

----------


## Flamy

> Рэвш, ну правда, не читай все это. А то потом таки найдешь себе девку, и будешь с ней по учебнику трахаться. И еще попутно рассказывать ей, как она вот от этого или там от этого должна обалденно кончить


  абсолютно согласна! здравая мысль!

----------


## Aare

> Т е лучше если б он вообще ничего не читал на эту тему?


 Ну может если бы он попутно занимался сексом и читал, то был бы толк. А так, научиться сексу по книгам - это как научиться боксу по книгам, только еще втрое более невозможно

----------


## Flamy

> Ну может если бы он попутно занимался сексом и читал, то был бы толк. А так, научиться сексу по книгам - это как научиться боксу по книгам, только еще втрое более невозможно


  Умница!

----------


## Игорёк

> Рэвш, ну правда, не читай все это. А то потом таки найдешь себе девку, и будешь с ней по учебнику трахаться. И еще попутно рассказывать ей, как она вот от этого или там от этого должна обалденно кончить


 в яблочко! )) так и будет ))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ну может если бы он попутно занимался сексом и читал, то был бы толк. А так, научиться сексу по книгам - это как научиться боксу по книгам, только еще втрое более невозможно


   Несколько лет лупил дома грушу,поставил очень неплохой правый прямой,даже в секции заценили
  И два дома полностью отремонтировал сам,хотя на форумах на смех поднимали
  Так что не скажу что самостоятельное обучение бесполезно  ...

----------


## Aare

Пипеткин, а почему ты считаешь себя таким плохим разплохим человеком? Вроде вот дома ремонтируешь, спортом занимаешься, девушкам нравился.

----------


## Aare

И кстати да. Ты хоть лупил. А если бы просто читал, вряд ли бы удар поставился)

----------


## Flamy

> И кстати да. Ты хоть лупил. А если бы просто читал, вряд ли бы удар поставился)


 БРАВО !!!

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, да чего мне завидовать)) Вот уж чем чем, но отличным сексом обделена никогда не была))

----------


## pipetkin32

> И кстати да. Ты хоть лупил. А если бы просто читал, вряд ли бы удар поставился)


   Это да   :Big Grin: 




> Пипеткин, а почему ты считаешь себя таким плохим разплохим человеком? Вроде вот дома ремонтируешь, спортом занимаешься, девушкам нравился.


   А разве может человек быть хороший если никому не нужен? (Мать и немногочисленные родственники - не в счет)
  Ремонт-то я освоил,но времени ушло больше чем у спецов,поэтому нормальным строителем не стану
 Да и не смогу в бригаде с людьми работать,мне это тяжело,социофобия прогрессирует
  Не шибко видимо им нравился,если поубегали куда угодно,лишь бы подальше
  Даже родили от одноразовых,лишь бы не от меня
 А потом жалуется что пособия ей мало,при этом знает что я б ей в несколько раз больше помогал
  Тупо плачется как в жилетку,и не видит что я с виду как мужик
 Ну и как назвать себя после этого?

----------


## Игорёк

> Несколько лет лупил дома грушу,поставил очень неплохой правый прямой,даже в секции заценили
>   И два дома полностью отремонтировал сам,хотя на форумах на смех поднимали
>   Так что не скажу что самостоятельное обучение бесполезно  ...


 тут ты меня точно сделал.. Я до сих пор мечтаю о груше в гараже. Но пока место для нее нет, и гараж расширить не могу из-за кризиса, и других перемен.. 

Давай по новой. почему ты девушку не ищешь ? тупо сохнешь по своей недающей стерве ? типа она одна такая офигенная и лучше ее на свете нет ? Блин, что может быть офигенного в бабе которая не дает ? Глупо конечно мне это говорить, я сам в похожей ситуации, но мне хоть хоть иногда дают, и я не считаю что она такая прям одна на всю планету.. ну да, у нее офигенные маленькие сисечки, с ума сойти можно.. ну и что теперь грушу херачить от злости до конца дней ? что толку от этих сисичек если их нет ? Ничего не понимаю..

----------


## Игорёк

> Это да  
> 
> 
>   А разве может человек быть хороший если никому не нужен? (Мать и немногочисленные родственники - не в счет)
>   Ремонт-то я освоил,но времени ушло больше чем у спецов,поэтому нормальным строителем мне не стать
>  Да и не смогу в бригаде с людьми работать,мне это тяжело,социофобия прогрессирует
>   Не шибко видимо им нравился,если поубегали куда угодно,лишь бы подальше
>   Даже родили от одноразовых,лишь бы не от меня
>  А потом жалуется что пособия ей мало,при этом знает что я б ей в несколько раз больше помогал
> ...


 Кого назвать ? ее ? ну не стоит у нее на тебя.. оставь ее в покое.. Ищи ту у которой встанет. Приведи себя в порядок для того чтоб вероятность увеличить. А потом, если не найдешь, с чистой совестью сдохнешь, так хоть будет что вспомнить.. 
а тебя как назвать ? ну блин.. тут только маты уместны ))

----------


## Февраль2015

Какие здесь страсти разгораются!

----------


## pipetkin32

> Кого назвать ? ее ? ну не стоит у нее на тебя.. оставь ее в покое.. Ищи ту у которой встанет. Приведи себя в порядок для того чтоб вероятность увеличить. А потом, если не найдешь, с чистой совестью сдохнешь, так хоть будет что вспомнить.. 
> а тебя как назвать ? ну блин.. тут только маты уместны ))


   В том то и дело что стоит,аж неудобно
  Пока сидел у нее несколько часов - почти все время стояк четкий был
  Но есть и вторая голова,так что трагедии не делаю из этого
 Она и так в покое,тупо как друг хожу,никаких намеков




> тут ты меня точно сделал.. Я до сих пор мечтаю о груше в гараже. Но пока место для нее нет, и гараж расширить не могу из-за кризиса, и других перемен.. 
> 
> Давай по новой. почему ты девушку не ищешь ? тупо сохнешь по своей недающей стерве ? типа она одна такая офигенная и лучше ее на свете нет ? Блин, что может быть офигенного в бабе которая не дает ? Глупо конечно мне это говорить, я сам в похожей ситуации, но мне хоть хоть иногда дают, и я не считаю что она такая прям одна на всю планету.. ну да, у нее офигенные маленькие сисечки, с ума сойти можно.. ну и что теперь грушу херачить от злости до конца дней ? что толку от этих сисичек если их нет ? Ничего не понимаю..


   Груша в небольшой комнате,которая наполовину забита,свободного места 2*2 метра,пока хватает
 Это не ради спорта,просто чтоб отвлечься,вымотаться поскорее и забыться во сне
  Не нужна мне девушка
 Не уверен,что даже если с ней распишемся (что само по себе фантастика) и она родит 2-го то суицидальные мысли уйдут
  Походу депресняк перерос в хронический и произошли необратимые изменения
  Тупо тяну время перед самовыпилом,что может растянуться на несколько лет
 Агония,что еще сказать

----------


## Игорёк

> В том то и дело что стоит,аж неудобно
>   Пока сидел у нее несколько часов - почти все время стояк четкий был
>   Но есть и вторая голова,так что трагедии не делаю из этого
>  Она и так в покое,тупо как друг хожу,никаких намеков


 не у тебя на нее, а у нее на тебя! Читай внимательней )   Забудь вообще дорогу к этому дому.. трубку не бери, не реагируй никак.. или посылай. 
 ты не ответил - почему не ищешь другую ? думаешь побил грушу и они сами прибегут к тебе на порог сасай-масай делать ? Это же круто если ты сам выбрал телку которую хочешь, еще морду кому-нибудь разбей за нее, своей натренированной рукой. все тогда тебе обеспечено будет. Женщина это добыча.. Почему ты сопли жуешь до сих пор ?

----------


## pipetkin32

> не у тебя на нее, а у нее на тебя! Читай внимательней )   Забудь вообще дорогу к этому дому.. трубку не бери, не реагируй никак.. или посылай. 
>  ты не ответил - почему не ищешь другую ? думаешь побил грушу и они сами прибегут к тебе на порог сасай-масай делать ? Это же круто если ты сам выбрал телку которую хочешь, еще морду кому-нибудь разбей за нее, своей натренированной рукой. все тогда тебе обеспечено будет. Женщина это добыча.. Почему ты сопли жуешь до сих пор ?


    Да какая нафиг девушка?
 Социофоб я,трудно лишний раз на улицу выйти,несколько лет к девушкам не подкатывал
 Если и подойду,максимум что смогу выдавить - "как пройти в библиотеку?",и потом месяц буду на антидепрессантах сидеть
  Не нужно уже ничего,и она не настолько сильно нужна,просто агония,тяну время перед самовыпилом

----------


## Февраль2015

> Да какая нафиг девушка?
>  Социофоб я,трудно лишний раз на улицу выйти,несколько лет к девушкам не подкатывал
>  Если и подойду,максимум что смогу выдавить - "как пройти в библиотеку?",и потом месяц буду на антидепрессантах сидеть
>   Не нужно уже ничего,и она не настолько сильно нужна,просто агония,тяну время перед самовыпилом


 Ну таков наш мир: либо начинаешь работать над собой и пытаешься преодолеть себя, либо ноешь и тухнешь дальше. Другого Бог пока не придумал для нас. =D

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ну таков наш мир: либо начинаешь работать над собой и пытаешься преодолеть себя, либо ноешь и тухнешь дальше. Другого Бог пока не придумал для нас. =D


   Тебе проще
  Я в него не верю,хотя вроде как бы крещеный и православный
  Вообще считаю это абсурдом - макать двухнедельного младенца в воду а потом попам денюжку отсчитывать
 Крестить нужно осознанно,когда человек достаточно прожил и сам на готов
  А крестные нужны не только чтоб побухивать на праздниках,они должны быть ответственными за духовное развитие и становление
 Впрочем глядя по сторонам понятно,что большинству это не надо,они видят лишь эту,обрядную сторону
 А церковникам только это и надо,лишь бы паства плодилась и сама шла на постриг
  Так и буду дальше тухнуть,только бог здесь не при чем,по крайней мере так думаю,в своем мирке оно проще как-то

----------


## pipetkin32

> А что если продать всё имущество что имеется, дом и т.д.  Взять эти бабки и свалить куда-нибудь в тайгу, и отшельником жить. Вон по телеку показывают же передачи про америкосов, которые на Аляску свалили и живут там одни. Нету у них тама никаких коммунальных благ. Сами всё для себя организовывают, на дровах живут, с реки воду черпают и т.д. Рыбку ловят, да охотятся, так и живут.
> Или такой вариант не канает?


   Не вариант,тупо не интересует
 И без благ типа инета,сигарет жить не смогу,это последнее что у меня есть,кроме того бытовые вопросы никто не отменял:одежда,жратва,лекарства
 Те америкосы наверняка скопом выехали,а самому волком вообще капец
 Уверен что если захотят - они вернутся и им будет где жить,работа,наверняка у них куда друзей и знакомых и ездят в гости друг к другу
  Для себя нафантазировал пару вариантов (оба не возможны в пост-СССР):
  1. Добровольное заключение в колонию с нормальными бытовыми условиями,где смогу работать за минималку и приносить пользу обществу.Ну изредка за эти деньги баловать себя чем-нибудь
   Общение с людьми должно быть минимальным
  Повторюсь,в этой стране такое не возможно

  2.Добровольная эвтаназия в обмен на мои органы
  Или быть подопытной крысой на испытании новых,революционных лекарств в обмен на эвтаназию

 Продать дом давно хотел,но пока никак,хоть и владелец
  Раньше были мысли продать и купить в другом городе,просто сменить обстановку,чтобы быть подальше от немногочисленных знакомых и дальних родственников,а там может что-нибудь и получится,поживу еще
  А теперь понял что и там ничего не получится,да в принципе уже все равно
 Поэтому решил только продать,а новый дом не брать,поживу на съемной квартире а оставшиеся средства переведу в приюты для животных,тяжелобольным на операцию или нищим раздам
  Но лучше животным,людей не так жалко





> Во-во, а если внушать ребёнку с детства, что нет никакого Бога, или вообще об этом и речи не вести никакой дома, то он ни во что и верить не будет. Вырастет атеистом, или по крайней мере агностиком.


  Обязательно во что-то верить,лишь бы было?
 Что плохого в атеизме?Главное чтоб человек был хороший
 По-моему верующие "лицемеры" куда опаснее атеистов
  Это как на войне,есть противник,а есть внутренний враг,"пятая колонна",эти в спину стреляют

----------


## 4ybaka

Большинство людей это обычная масса рабов которая не способна думать или иметь время на размышление.Вот они и стелятся перед церковниками ,тем самым воспитывая нового раба системы.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Большинство людей это обычная масса рабов которая не способна думать или иметь время на размышление.Вот они и стелятся перед церковниками ,тем самым воспитывая нового раба системы.


  В принципе согласен
 Обидно что немало из них в других аспектах жизни - неглупые люди
  Но как только идет "опиум для народа" - хоть кол на голове теши

----------


## pipetkin32

> Я уже давно понял, что вы добряк.)


  Нет,желчный эгоист-суицидник
 Добряки людям помогают,я исключительно на себе зациклен
 Мож на "ты" перейдем?




> Нет. Я и имею в виду, то-что мы будем внушать ребёнку с детства, в то он и верить будет потом. Либо наобарот ни во что не будет верить, если ничего и не внушать.


   Тогда нужно программирование долбить
 Или инженерные специальности
  Вместо религии лучше патриотизм и ЗОЖ прививать,только не "квасной патриотизм"




> А разве в каких-то странах есть, типа изоляционных колонии?


  Не знаю,вполне возможно
 Информационное пространство говном забито,подобные новости не доходят
  В Мексике спокойно можно купит препараты для самовыпила,у нас об этом мало кто знает
 В Европе кое-где эвтаназия для здоровых и молодых проводится




> Коротко говоря, от себя самого не убежать.


  Это точно !!!
 Конечно если слишком кардинально изменить - в другую страну,но на это нет возможности и ресурсов
  Если тут никому не нужен,там - тем более

----------


## Игорёк

pipetkin32;  Твоя подруга спит с кем-нибудь или нет ? по логике вещей получается что спит, но тогда почему она не просит о помощи своего мужика ? Что она вообще о своей жизни думает ? Ей сколько лет?

----------


## Flamy

я ж не выкладываю всех деталей, подробностей...из тех несчастных урывков вы все слепили из меня блядь... огромное спасибо.
Ответа не требуется, с сайта удаляюсь. За опыт спасибо.

----------


## Aare

Жаль, что уходишь) Тут кстати есть нормальные люди, без всякой этой озабоченности и мизогинии. А Игорька и подобных ему вроде и жалко. Они же не со зла же пишут всякие такие вещи. И в то же время неприятно общаться в таком ключе, не могу не согласиться

----------


## Февраль2015

> Находясь в постели, надо приготовить себя и женщину к половому акту. Надо обнять женщину, приласкать, поцеловать ей груди, т.к. они очень чувствительны к мужским ласкам. Хорошо бы рукой погладить её орган, делая ему как бы лёгкий массаж, при этом нежно погладить и клитор, являющийся органом полового чувства женщины, кстати. По истечении какого-то времени можно уже и самому лечь на женщину, продолжая ласкать её. При этом можно раздвинуть женщине половые губы и коснуться клитора или входа во влагалище головкой члена, но ни в коем случае не надо торопиться вводить его непосредственно во влагалище, пока сама женщина не захочет этого. Да даже после просьбы, следует повременить , как бы дразня ожиданием половые органы и не переставая ласкать её. После этих всех ласк,  женщина обязательно войдёт в желание.


 Кстати, хорошая фишка, только я до неё сам додумался, без всяких книжек. Самое классное — представлять себя девушкой и думать, чего бы тебе хотелось — тогда всё получится!

----------


## Aare

> Кстати, хорошая фишка, только я до неё сам додумался, без всяких книжек. Самое классное — представлять себя девушкой и думать, чего бы тебе хотелось — тогда всё получится!


 Не увлекайся только. А то увидим мы тебя на форуме в колготочках и с накладными ресницами))

----------


## pipetkin32

> pipetkin32;  Твоя подруга спит с кем-нибудь или нет ? по логике вещей получается что спит, но тогда почему она не просит о помощи своего мужика ? Что она вообще о своей жизни думает ? Ей сколько лет?


   Думаю сейчас не спит,отходит после родов
 Попросить ей в принципе есть кого:кумовья,трахали подружек,брат в конце-концов
 Из всех бывших самые наилучшие отношения наверное со мной
 Ей скоро 32 будет
  Не знаю что она по поводу своей жизни думает,но на данный момент кажется она счастлива ...




> я ж не выкладываю всех деталей, подробностей...из тех несчастных урывков вы все слепили из меня блядь... огромное спасибо.
> Ответа не требуется, с сайта удаляюсь. За опыт спасибо.


  Ну не делай этого,пожалуйста .... (((((




> Походу я уже за отсутствием сексуальных контактов начал бредить, потому как в последнее время мою голову заполонили эти мысли. Ещё здесь мне кажется играет тот факт, что я слишком много читал на подобные темы, поэтому ещё у меня в голове проскакивают отдельные моменты из всего того, что я вычитал. Это типа как песню одну и ту же долго слушать, то потом обязательно будешь пару дней её напевать.


   У меня этот этап начался несколько лет назад,уже давно борюсь со своим либидо
 Юзаю все что может отвлечь (с поправкой на социофобию и финансовое положение) : 
  тяжелая физическая работа,спорт,компьютерные игры,интернет,аудиокниги,




> Находясь в постели, надо приготовить себя и женщину к половому акту. Надо обнять женщину, приласкать, поцеловать ей груди, т.к. они очень чувствительны к мужским ласкам. Хорошо бы рукой погладить её орган, делая ему как бы лёгкий массаж, при этом нежно погладить и клитор, являющийся органом полового чувства женщины, кстати. По истечении какого-то времени можно уже и самому лечь на женщину, продолжая ласкать её. При этом можно раздвинуть женщине половые губы и коснуться клитора или входа во влагалище головкой члена, но ни в коем случае не надо торопиться вводить его непосредственно во влагалище, пока сама женщина не захочет этого. Да даже после просьбы, следует повременить , как бы дразня ожиданием половые органы и не переставая ласкать её. После этих всех ласк,  женщина обязательно войдёт в желание.
> Правда есть одно немаловажное условие красоты и чувственности полового акта, связанное с психикой человека, это глубокое уважение друг к другу. При невыполнении этого условия могут оказаться бесполезными и сами ласки и различные позы, вообщем все условия созданные для сношения.


  Ммммммммм,заманчиво написано ....
 Шаблонно,но в принципе верно




> А будь возможности, куда бы поехал?


  В тихую скандинавскую страну где почти весь год - зима




> Да вообще религия мной воспринимается как какое-то показушничество. В священных книгах ведь ясно прописано, не убивай, не изменяй, не обжирайся и т.д. Прям всё это люди таки соблюдают, хотя при этом считают себя боговерами. У мусульман к примеру если знаете есть Джума-намаз, это когда по пятницам положено ходить в мечеть и молиться. Ну и... помолилеся они, на завтра же опять нифига ничего не соблюдают по прописным канонам. А в следующую пятницу опять идут замаливать свои грехи


   Жил не так давно очень авторитетный и всемирно известный у мусульман человек
 Так он пил,курил,трахался,ел свинину и секрета из этого не делал,а массы предпочитали этого не замечать и на руках носили

----------


## Flamy

Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!

----------


## pipetkin32

> Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!


   Удалиться всегда успеешь,побудь еще с нами,пожалуйста!
  Или подожди хотя бы с месяц
  Ну и личку открой,обещаю быть корректным )))))

----------


## Flamy

> Удалиться всегда успеешь,побудь еще с нами,пожалуйста!
>   Или подожди хотя бы с месяц
>   Ну и личку открой,обещаю быть корректным )))))


  уговорил пока

----------


## pipetkin32

> уговорил пока


  ФФФФФФух,думал ты уже на связь не выйдешь
 Хорошо что передумала,думал уже с горя валерьянки напиться,а ее не оказалось в аптечке
  Иду завтра к бывшей,пригласила,хотя знаю что месяц после этого антидепрессантами/успокоительным закидываться буду
 Но это все!!!В последний раз!!!Больше туда ни ногой!!!
 Просто очень давно обещал на рождество быть,надо слово держать,шампанское купил,придется идти
  После этого тактично ее дропну,без грубостей и оскорблений попытаюсь свести общение к минимуму,а потом игнор
  Если что мы по СМС общается,никаких скайпов,ICQ и втентаклей (она там есть,я-нет,не вижу смысла в соцсетях)
 Можешь что-нибудь посоветовать по этому поводу?А то уже весь мозг сломал,а ты свежим взглядом со стороны (ну и опыта)?

----------


## Flamy

> ФФФФФФух,думал ты уже на связь не выйдешь
>  Хорошо что передумала,думал уже с горя валерьянки напиться,а ее не оказалось в аптечке
>   Иду завтра к бывшей,пригласила,хотя знаю что месяц после этого антидепрессантами/успокоительным закидываться буду
>  Но это все!!!В последний раз!!!Больше туда ни ногой!!!
>  Просто очень давно обещал на рождество быть,надо слово держать,шампанское купил,придется идти
>   После этого тактично ее дропну,без грубостей и оскорблений попытаюсь свести общение к минимуму,а потом игнор
>   Если что мы по СМС общается,никаких скайпов,ICQ и втентаклей (она там есть,я-нет,не вижу смысла в соцсетях)
>  Можешь что-нибудь посоветовать по этому поводу?А то уже весь мозг сломал,а ты свежим взглядом со стороны (ну и опыта)?


  z xfcnj-xfcnj cksifkf rfr fkrjujkbrb ujdjhzn  ctujlyz f pfdnhf ,hjie/ b djj,ot e vtyz ytn pfdbcbvjcnb b z vjue ghtrhfnbnm d k.,jq vjvtyn///////////// e dfc nj;t pfdbcbvjcnm

----------


## Flamy

> ФФФФФФух,думал ты уже на связь не выйдешь
>  Хорошо что передумала,думал уже с горя валерьянки напиться,а ее не оказалось в аптечке
>   Иду завтра к бывшей,пригласила,хотя знаю что месяц после этого антидепрессантами/успокоительным закидываться буду
>  Но это все!!!В последний раз!!!Больше туда ни ногой!!!
>  Просто очень давно обещал на рождество быть,надо слово держать,шампанское купил,придется идти
>   После этого тактично ее дропну,без грубостей и оскорблений попытаюсь свести общение к минимуму,а потом игнор
>   Если что мы по СМС общается,никаких скайпов,ICQ и втентаклей (она там есть,я-нет,не вижу смысла в соцсетях)
>  Можешь что-нибудь посоветовать по этому поводу?А то уже весь мозг сломал,а ты свежим взглядом со стороны (ну и опыта)?


 я часто-часто слышала как алкоголики говорят сегодня а завтра брошу. и вообще у меня нет зависимости и я могу прекратить в любой момент............. у вас тоже зависимость

----------


## pipetkin32

> z xfcnj-xfcnj cksifkf rfr fkrjujkbrb ujdjhzn  ctujlyz f pfdnhf ,hjie/ b djj,ot e vtyz ytn pfdbcbvjcnb b z vjue ghtrhfnbnm d k.,jq vjvtyn///////////// e dfc nj;t pfdbcbvjcnm


  В принципе так и думал,только по 2-му пункту не совсем согласен (слишком жестко),спасибо за ответ




> 4 варианта. Дания тут однозначно сразу отпадает. Остаётся три. Но здесь уже поди угадай. Суоми?


   То я свои влажные мечты озвучил,никакого переезда не будет,даже в соседнюю область




> Есть у меня пару предположений кто это.


  Сгоряча ляпнул,а сам почти не помню кто он и где читал про него
 Ориентировочно 70-е годы прошлого века,раздел Индии и Пакистана




> я часто-часто слышала как алкоголики говорят сегодня а завтра брошу. и вообще у меня нет зависимости и я могу прекратить в любой момент............. у вас тоже зависимость


   Мож ты и права,но до этого полгода с ней вообще не общался,и надо сказать она начала на 2-й план отходить,но тут перед НГ написала и карточный домик рухнул (((
  Сейчас уже понял насколько тяжелые отходняки после визитов к ней,поэтому общение буду сворачивать
  Конечно есть немалый процент что ничего не выйдет,но хоть попробую
 К весне/лету когда начнется волна ломки по ней,социофобия встанет на мою сторону,не даст лишний раз на улицу выйти.И если что успокоительное подстрахует

----------


## Flamy

,но тут перед НГ написала и карточный домик рухнул (((
  т[/QUOTE]
 но ведь зависимые люди также. держатся какое-то время, а затем срываются, алкоголики вон могут месяцами не пить а потом бац на недели в запой, стоит лишь поробовать...... Что вам дает общение с ней? что вы получаете? просто так не бывает........или вам нравится смаковать свою боль..бывает и такое........вот бы вам понять причину "хотения" такого общения

----------


## Игорёк

> В принципе так и думал,только по 2-му пункту не совсем согласен (слишком жестко),спасибо за ответ
> 
> 
>   То я свои влажные мечты озвучил,никакого переезда не будет,даже в соседнюю область
> 
> 
>  Сгоряча ляпнул,а сам почти не помню кто он и где читал про него
>  Ориентировочно 70-е годы прошлого века,раздел Индии и Пакистана
> 
> ...


 правильно она тебе не дает. сам себя так поставил. какой смысл ее отшивать тактично? так и скажи - кто я тебе такой ? что надо ? себя-то уважай хоть маленько..

----------


## Flamy

> правильно она тебе не дает. сам себя так поставил. какой смысл ее отшивать тактично? так и скажи - кто я тебе такой ? что надо ? себя-то уважай хоть маленько..


 
согласна на все сто%, перед бабами нельзя ползать

----------


## pipetkin32

> правильно она тебе не дает. сам себя так поставил. какой смысл ее отшивать тактично? так и скажи - кто я тебе такой ? что надо ? себя-то уважай хоть маленько..


   Вчера дала без презика,наверняка хочет залететь и кинуть ярмо на шею
  Но вы не представляете насколько классно после полуторалетнего воздержания спускать в теплую писечку  .....
 Если б за 5 секунд до оргазма появился черт и сказал "вынимай сейчас же,а то чикну" я б не смог вынуть,настолько все сладко было

----------


## 4ybaka

> Вчера дала без презика,наверняка хочет залететь и кинуть ярмо на шею
>   Но вы не представляете насколько классно после полуторалетнего воздержания спускать в теплую писечку  .....
>  Если б за 5 секунд до оргазма появился черт и сказал "вынимай сейчас же,а то чикну" я б не смог вынуть,настолько все сладко было


 Залетит ее проблемы))Вообще тут женский пол должен думать больше чем чреват незащищенный секс!

----------


## Aare

Алименты на него повесит, и будут его проблемы))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Алименты на него повесит, и будут его проблемы))


 Для начала пусть идет делает Днк)))

----------


## Aare

> Для начала пусть идет делает Днк)))


 А ребенка то не жалко? Рости без отца из дурной мамашки и желания спустить в теплую присечку?

----------


## 4ybaka

> А ребенка то не жалко? Рости без отца из дурной мамашки и желания спустить в теплую присечку?


 Ожидал такой ответ,я сейчас не говорю о гуманности человеческой,а говорю о просто законных действиях)

----------


## Flamy

> Вчера дала без презика,наверняка хочет залететь и кинуть ярмо на шею
>   Но вы не представляете насколько классно после полуторалетнего воздержания спускать в теплую писечку  .....
>  Если б за 5 секунд до оргазма появился черт и сказал "вынимай сейчас же,а то чикну" я б не смог вынуть,настолько все сладко было


 теперь ещё 1,5 года ждать и приползать по первому сигналу........ ну а то что дети для вас ярмо........

----------


## pipetkin32

> теперь ещё 1,5 года ждать и приползать по первому сигналу........ ну а то что дети для вас ярмо........


    Далеко не всех дети умиляют и вызывают желание сюсюкаться
  Тем более если ребенок не твой,и нагулян матерью от одноразового,хотя малыш тут не при чем
  И что значат строки  "теперь ещё 1,5 года ждать и приползать по первому сигналу."?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Алименты на него повесит, и будут его проблемы))


   Не хотелось бы этот вариант,но помогать и так готов
 Может 2-му ребенку у матери-одиночки помощь от государства больше будет

----------


## 4ybaka

Вот тут как и раз и выходит что дети это побочный эффект секса...

----------


## pipetkin32

> Вот тут как и раз и выходит что дети это побочный эффект секса...


  Иначе б население не перевалило за 7 млрд
  Будь дети исключительно по любви - Земля опустела бы задолго до мировых войн

----------


## pipetkin32

> Зато какое бы сейчас общество было... Эх жаль, что сказка.


   Создай ячейку/группу в которой все будет как ты хочешь,контакты с залетным мимобыдлом не поддерживать,либо вскользь
  Есть же странны где всякие общины (только без религиозного фанатизма и прочего)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Да, есть у меня такая идейка. Надо бы попробовать  создать. Из всего моего окружения нету ни одного такого человека. Вот только представляю, если и найдутся, то обязательно, где-нибудь за бугром в Канаде, Австралии, ЮАР, Аргентине, Китае или ещё где. И что, мы будем только в интернете сообществом, а в реале, каждый сам по себе.


   Не,виртуал не то (((
 Сам вот пытаюсь общаться по возможности на подобных форумах,с живым общением не сравнить
  Даже если выпиваешь в компании малознакомых людей,осознаешь что хоть кому-то нужен в эту минуту

----------


## JonaWeinhofen

> Здравствуйте, позвольте представиться, я - трус. Мне 25 лет и я не могу наладить свою личную жизнь никак. Полгода назад разозлился и снял проститутку и понеслось, перетрахал 28 штук. Недавно решил подвязать с этим делом, но вопрос с личной жизнью никак не могу решить. Иду по городу и думаю на какой ёлке повеситься, такие мысли уже давно. Просто боюсь подойти к девушке и сказать ей хоть что-нибудь. Могу спросить где находится что-нибудь, но познакомиться никак. И вроде бы не совсем урод и деньги есть и местожительство (живу один), и мозгов даже маленько больше среднего (так говорят), но с этим делом проблемы. Может поможете?


 Тут решает только опыт, как говориться клин клином вышибают, пошлют раз, два, на автомате придумаешь более действенные подкаты, и уже отказы будешь воспринимать безболезненно, а с оптытом их будет всё меньше и меньше, главно перебороть себя в самом начале.

Советы по пикапу от Джоны  :Big Grin:

----------


## ilya23

> Не,виртуал не то (((
>  Сам вот пытаюсь общаться по возможности на подобных форумах,с живым общением не сравнить
>   Даже если выпиваешь в компании малознакомых людей,осознаешь что хоть кому-то нужен в эту минуту


  пфф да кому ты нужен? у тебя ребенок есть? неужели в этом мире кто то думает еще что он кому то нужен?

----------

